# Blood Moon, now WITH VIDEO! (using Arturia Augmented Strings exclusively) - It's TONIGHT!



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 10, 2022)

A _*Blood Moon*_ is coming tonight! *NEW video added below!*



​
The _waxing gibbous Moon_ has already started and will continue until May 16 but it will culminate during the night of May 15-16 this year with an ominous *Blood Moon* as part of_ a rare mystical tetrad, _a series of *four *_blood moons_ within the same period of 24 months.

Tetrads of blood moons come in strange cycles of about 600 years. For around 300 years there were no tetrads at all. This is then followed by a period of roughly 300 years where a tetrad occurs every 15 years or so.

In the Bible one can read:

_“The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood,
before the great and terrible day of the Lord”_
Joel 2:31​
The previous lunar tetrad was in April 2014, exactly when the civil war in Ukraine started. The next tetrad will only happen in 2032-2033... 

It is widely believed that* the moon has a strong effect on the human psyche*. After all, we have words like _lunacy, lunatic_, and _loon_, all derived from _luna_, the Latin name for the Moon. 

So what awaits us this year of all years, on this very special night? That's what I tried to put into music in my latest track. Let's dare to stare together into the unknown...

​



My piece has been created using patches found exclusively in the latest *Arturia Augmented Strings *collection. Each track in my piece consists of a single patch tweaked to my liking with tons of CCs. No other library was used in the piece.

*The ancient beliefs about blood moons*

Back in 2014–2015, there was a series of four consecutive total lunar eclipses (blood moons) and the media hyped end-of-the-world prophecies. 

In ancient Mesopotamia, a blood moon was considered a direct assault on the king. Given their ability to predict an eclipse with reasonable accuracy, they would put in place a proxy king for its duration, someone considered to be _expendable_ would pose as the monarch, (it was not a popular job ), while the real king would go into hiding and wait for the eclipse to pass. The proxy king would then conveniently "disappear", and the old king be reinstated.

For some ancient civilisations, the “blood moon” came with evil intent. The ancient Inca people interpreted the deep red coloring as a jaguar attacking and eating the moon. They believed that the jaguar might then turn its attention to Earth, so the people would shout, shake their spears and make their dogs bark and howl, hoping to make enough noise to drive the jaguar away. 

Some Hindu folktales interpret blood moons as the result of the demon Rahu drinking the elixir of immortality. Twin deities the sun and moon promptly decapitate Rahu, but having consumed the elixir, Rahu’s head remains immortal. Seeking revenge, Rahu’s head chases the sun and moon to devour them. If he catches them we have an eclipse – Rahu swallows the moon, _which reappears out of his severed neck. _

For many people in India, a lunar eclipse brings ill fortune. Food and water are covered and cleansing rituals performed. Pregnant women especially should not eat or carry out household work, in order to protect their unborn child. 

*The science of blood moons*

A "blood moon" is simply a total eclipse of the Moon.  On average, a total lunar eclipse will happen a bit more frequently than twice every three years. Every three and a half years, two total lunar eclipses will happen within the same year. Every 200 years, three total lunar eclipses happen in the same year. Tetrads are even more rare.

The night of May 15-16, 2022 brings us a beautiful lunar eclipse across North America. The Moon will be 100% obscured for 84 minutes which makes it a total lunar eclipse!

This ongoing quasi-tetrad in 2021-2022, includes total lunar eclipses on May 26, 2021, May 16, 2022 and November 8, 2022, and an almost complete (97%) lunar eclipse on November 19, 2021 which was the longest partial lunar eclipse since February 18, 1440, and will be until February 8, 2669! 

A total eclipse of the Moon is popularly called a “blood moon” because the Moon turns a reddish hue when it’s completely submerged in the Earth’s shadow. Although it might not be as impressive as a total solar eclipse, a blood moon is still an amazing astronomical sight.

During a lunar eclipse, the Earth passes between the Sun and the Moon, blocking the Sun’s rays. However, the Moon isn’t completely dark. What we see from Earth is the Moon slowly darkening and changing color over a few hours to an orange-red color. Enjoy!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 10, 2022)

Edward Givens said:


> Really cool - love the sparse, barren yet emotional quality. Reminded me a bit of early Tangerine Dream, or Baumann's solo material maybe.


Thank you very much Edward for listening and commenting! ❤️
Nice to be mentioned in such illustrious company! Thanks! 

P.S. I also love Klee! And Kandinsky of course!


----------



## creativeforge (May 10, 2022)

Great track, @Tatiana!  It does suggest a slow-motion movement of an eclipse as the shadow grows gradually to cover the moon. Arturia's free library does offer a neat palette. 

Again, outstanding backstory, history/astronomy lesson... ♥ 

Cheers!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 10, 2022)

Very nice! Atmospheric and a great use of the Augmented Strings. 
Well done as always!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)

Move over Eugene Cernan. You are no longer the last man on the moon. I’ve listened to Blood Moon and I swear I was transported to the moon for a brief moment.


----------



## kgdrum (May 11, 2022)

Tatiana-
Wow that is a beautiful as it’s POWERFUL! What a stunning piece of impactful music. 

🎶❤️🎶 👏


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 11, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Great track, @Tatiana!  It does suggest a slow-motion movement of an eclipse as the shadow grows gradually to cover the moon. Arturia's free library does offer a neat palette.
> Again, outstanding backstory, history/astronomy lesson... ♥
> Cheers!


Thank you very much for listening and commenting! Much appreciated!! ❤️
The _Augmented Strings _offer a lot of colors indeed! I had a lot of fun playing with their CCs too!


----------



## grabauf (May 11, 2022)

Great track, Tatiana.
Love the "bloody" atmosphere.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 12, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Very nice! Atmospheric and a great use of the Augmented Strings.Well done as always!


Thank you very much for listening and for your kind words!! ❤️ I'm very happy that you liked it!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Move over Eugene Cernan. You are no longer the last man on the moon. I’ve listened to Blood Moon and I swear I was transported to the moon for a brief moment.


Hey thanks Doc for listening and commenting nicely as always! 
Your comments are "out of this world"  
❤️


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 12, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Tatiana-
> Wow that is a beautiful as it’s POWERFUL! What a stunning piece of impactful music.
> 
> 🎶❤️🎶 👏


Thank you very much Kenny! ❤️ I was trying to walk the fine line between dramatic or powerful and downright scary here... I thought the crescendo using the col legno and ostinato tracks did the job pretty well.  What do you think?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 12, 2022)

grabauf said:


> Great track, Tatiana.


Thank you so much for listening and leaving such a nice comment! Always greatly appreciated! ❤️


grabauf said:


> Love the "bloody" atmosphere.


There's a matching video planned. Should not be too horrific nor gory.


----------



## Andreyfw (May 12, 2022)

Very emotional! And very good showing capabilities of the library! Awesome!


----------



## kgdrum (May 12, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you very much Kenny! ❤️ I was trying to walk the fine line between dramatic or powerful and downright scary here... I thought the crescendo using the col legno and ostinato tracks did the job pretty well.  What do you think?




I ❤️ Dark Moon,very effective it hits me as psychedelic symphonic! my only gripe would be : i wish Blood Moon was a longer piece!


----------



## Noeticus (May 12, 2022)

Dear Tatiana,

"Blood Moon" is over-the-top fantastic!

You are a genius! Or at least a high-functioning savant!

🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 13, 2022)

Andreyfw said:


> Very emotional! And very good showing capabilities of the library! Awesome!


Thank you very much Andrey!! Very kind of you to listen and comment! ❤️ 

And let me take this opportunity to also *welcome* you to the forum. You will find it a very interesting and friendly place!!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 13, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I ❤️ Dark Moon,very effective it hits me as psychedelic symphonic! my only gripe would be : i wish Blood Moon was a longer piece!


Thanks Kenny! Very kind of you to say! ❤️ Sorry for the delay, these days I'm outside and all about planting flowers 🌺🌹🌺 as it's finally spriiiiiiing here! 

I was considering a longer piece but thought it would be boring for people but I'm ready to reconsider if you and others think I should do so. 

In any event the current piece will be soon supplemented by a matching video. Stay tuned for that too!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 13, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> Dear Tatiana,
> 
> "Blood Moon" is over-the-top fantastic!
> 
> ...


Wow!! This is so nice of you to say! Thank you so much! ❤️
I'm very happy that you like it.  And five glasses of wine too! 
Do you think that I should make it longer or you feel that it's ok as it is?


----------



## Noeticus (May 14, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Wow!! This is so nice of you to say! Thank you so much! ❤️
> I'm very happy that you like it.  And five glasses of wine too!
> Do you think that I should make it longer or you feel that it's ok as it is?


It is great as it is.

What also strikes me as impressive is that your "Blood Moon" sounds better than any of the *Arturia Augmented Strings *demos that I have seen/heard.


----------



## Number Six (May 14, 2022)

OMG this piece gave me goosebumps! This is fantastic! Scary dark it is.

I felt the same way as when I first listened to Holst The Planets - Mars. I'm surprised that nobody has yet mentioned the obvious parallel. 
And you did it using only strings, no brass at all? Wow! Love it!

I didn't know about Augmented Strings but now I have to look into them. Thanks!


----------



## Rowy van Hest (May 15, 2022)

My daughter is fascinated by the moon. One night she stayed up to see the blood moon. She was a bit disappointed because the moon was not as red as she had expected. Give it a few years, I said, and the polluted atmosphere will help color the moon. She nodded hopefully.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> It is great as it is.
> 
> What also strikes me as impressive is that your "Blood Moon" sounds better than any of the *Arturia Augmented Strings *demos that I have seen/heard.


This is _so kind_ of you to say!! Thank you!! ❤️ 

It _seems to me _that _sometimes_ _some_ demo makers seem to try too hard to showcase the library itself, sometimes even at the expense of the music itself. They start with sounds and go from there which is perfectly ok and I do it too sometimes. I certainly know how tempting it can be to do so nowadays, given the incredible richness of some virtual instruments. Morphing, evolving sounds are mesmerizing and fascinating (to me). One finger and you can get something very interesting and very listenable already! 

Maybe because of my classical training and background I tend to focus on the music first and always try to start with a concept, add some structure and only when I get a feeling of the general direction of my piece do I hunt for the proper sounds (orchestration) to support the music. 

In the case of *Blood Moon* I challenged myself to _exclusively_ use the sounds from the then new _free_ Arturia _Augmented Strings_ library as I did not have access to the full version. But, given what I could find, it was not as much of a "challenge" as I thought it would be, but more of a pleasure. Needless to say that I now plan to get the full version soon.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

People, *tonight is THE night!* The night of the *Blood Moon* 

Depending on you location it will peak at a different time as shown here:



​EDT (New York City) time zone is GMT-4. Details in my other post here.

It should be a spectacular show!!  so if you can look up and enjoy Nature at its best!  For me I'm afraid that the eclipse will be eclipsed... by clouds


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

Number Six said:


> OMG this piece gave me goosebumps! This is fantastic! Scary dark it is.
> 
> I felt the same way as when I first listened to Holst The Planets - Mars. I'm surprised that nobody has yet mentioned the obvious parallel.
> And you did it using only strings, no brass at all? Wow! Love it!
> ...


Thank you so much for listening and commenting! ❤️ I also discovered Arturia's AS as I went along. I really like them.

You are _absolutely right_ about the connection you made with *Gustav* *Holst's* _*Mars, the Bringer of War*. _Even my red moon cover image has some similarity with the "red planet", don't you think? It is _not_ a coincidence...  The accompanying video is coming out in a few hours too.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

Rowy van Hest said:


> My daughter is fascinated by the moon. One night she stayed up to see the blood moon. She was a bit disappointed because the moon was not as red as she had expected. Give it a few years, I said, and the polluted atmosphere will help color the moon. She nodded hopefully.


Given the increasing pollution she might sadly also miss a few more stars along the way, normal pollution and light pollution contributing as well!


----------



## Double Helix (May 15, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> *. . . It seems to me that sometimes some demo makers seem to try too hard to showcase the library itself, sometimes even at the expense of the music itself.*



Very astute, of course, Tatiana.
In my younger days of being technique-obsessed, I would find myself focusing on "performance" rather than its musical result.
Thanks for the reminder. Three-thousand ♥️s for this post.
_____________________________________________

EDIT --Hey! Just realized that this was my 1000th post ("I'd like to thank the Academy. . .")
But seriously, I truly appreciate @Mike Greene for providing this venue for our VST community and its attendant freedom of expression. I'm lucky to have found this place and to have made so many cyber-pals.
Onward!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Very astute, of course, Tatiana.
> In my younger days of being technique-obsessed, I would find myself focusing on "performance" rather than its musical result. Thanks for the reminder. Three-thousand ♥️s for this post.


Thank you so much for listening and for this very kind comment and testimony!! 3000 x ❤️ back to you too! 



Double Helix said:


> EDIT --Hey! Just realized that this was my 1000th post ("I'd like to thank the Academy. . .")
> But seriously, I truly appreciate @Mike Greene for providing this venue for our VST community and its attendant freedom of expression. I'm lucky to have found this place and to have made so many cyber-pals.
> Onward!


*1000 posts!!! Wow!! CONGRATS!!!*​


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

*ADDED
I linked to the new video in the **first post of this thread**.
Check it out! *​


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

LIVE here: 
Or


----------



## Double Helix (May 15, 2022)

Clear skies/nice view from the Florida Gulfcoast. Pretty cool event!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 15, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Clear skies/nice view from the Florida Gulfcoast. Pretty cool event!


Lucky you!!! Jealous... Cloudy here near Montreal 
But was nice from website on big TV


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 16, 2022)

A fantastic, educational post combined with a wonderful piece of music! Thank you! There were some great note bends in there.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 16, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Very astute, of course, Tatiana.
> In my younger days of being technique-obsessed, I would find myself focusing on "performance" rather than its musical result.
> Thanks for the reminder. Three-thousand ♥️s for this post.
> _____________________________________________
> ...


Congratulations on your thousandth post. By this stage, you must have made many valuable contributions to this site. Perhaps two or three times anyway...

Here's to the next thousand!


----------



## Double Helix (May 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Perhaps two or three times anyway...


That would probably be a stretch, but I appreciate the thought 8-)


----------



## Noeticus (May 16, 2022)

From south of Boston, I was able to see the Moon last night very clearly, as the weather was great.

It looked a bit like Mars from an old Science Fiction film.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 16, 2022)

Noeticus said:


> From south of Boston, I was able to see the Moon last night very clearly, as the weather was great.
> 
> It looked a bit like Mars from an old Science Fiction film.


Fantastic!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 16, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> A fantastic, educational post combined with a wonderful piece of music! Thank you! There were some great note bends in there.


Thank you Bee for listening and for your nice comments! ❤️ I always read your posts with interest and enjoy them a lot! They're thoughtful _and_ witty! 

On my side, sometimes with the help of my husband, whenever it's appropriate I try to provide some back story to accompany my music, some background info that can illuminate and provide some context for its creation. 

Someone here on vi-c once wrote that it was kind of my "trademark signature".  I'm always very happy when my efforts in that direction are noticed by people like yourself! Thanks for that too!! ❤️


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 16, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thank you Bee for listening and for your nice comments! ❤️ I always read your posts with interest and enjoy them a lot! They're thoughtful _and_ witty!
> 
> On my side, sometimes with the help of my husband, whenever it's appropriate I try to provide some back story to accompany my music, some background info that can illuminate and provide some context for its creation.
> 
> Someone here on vi-c once wrote that it was kind of my "trademark signature".  I'm always very happy when my efforts in that direction are noticed by people like yourself! Thanks for that too!! ❤️


I'm all embarrassed now!

You're too kind, but you make up for that with great music.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm all embarrassed now!
> You're too kind, but you make up for that with great music.


 Thanks Bee!! I invite you, and anyone feeling so inclined, to discover more of my recent pieces by following *this link*. 

Thank you to everyone who does! ❤️


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 17, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thanks Bee!! I invite you, and anyone feeling so inclined, to discover more of my recent pieces by following *this link*.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who does! ❤️


Thanks for the link to the pot of gold!


----------



## Number Six (May 21, 2022)

I just noticed the video. Very cool! I adds a lot to the drama of the piece! Well done again!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 22, 2022)

Thank you very much for noticing! ❤️

It was a simple video, a kind of last-minute affair, to add some additional dimension to the piece. The subject matter being visual simply seemed to beg for it... 

I'm not even sure that many people here even looked at it... But thank _you _for noticing it! ❤️


----------



## Saxer (May 22, 2022)

Late to the party... the moon is white again... but yeah, great track! Very intense! Well done!


----------



## BVMusic (May 23, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> A _*Blood Moon*_ is coming tonight! *NEW video added below!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Tatiana. I thought of the Sci-fi TV series "Raised By Wolves" while listening to your track. Goosbumps. Good work in your studio - Brian


----------



## nate11 (May 23, 2022)

Hi Tatiana, 

What to say? Of course you must be pro and it shows. The song itself, the presentation with all that imaginary of a moon drowned in blood and the history behind is simply mesmerizing. Love it. Congrats and I sure will be checking more of your work from now on.

n||e


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 23, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Late to the party... the moon is white again... but yeah, great track! Very intense! Well done!


Nice comments are _never_ late, and _always_ accepted _and_ greatly appreciated!  Thank you kindly for listening and commenting my friend! ❤️

Yes, the moon may not be bloody right now but it's still dark, on _both_ sides...


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 23, 2022)

BVMusic said:


> Hello Tatiana. I thought of the Sci-fi TV series "Raised By Wolves" while listening to your track. Goosbumps. Good work in your studio - Brian


Hello Brian and thank you very much for listening (watching?) and commenting so kindly! ❤️

Now I also have to look into the tv series that your mention. I have to admit that I have unfortunately no idea of what it is about.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 23, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Hello Brian and thank you very much for listening (watching?) and commenting so kindly! ❤️
> 
> Now I also have to look into the tv series that your mention. I have to admit that I have unfortunately no idea of what it is about.


I don't have access to it; but I'm pretty sure that you are in for a wild treat! I'll see it when I can (for health-related concentration reasons, I can't cope with narrative fiction currently).


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 24, 2022)

nate11 said:


> Hi Tatiana,
> What to say? Of course you must be pro and it shows. The song itself, the presentation with all that imaginary of a moon drowned in blood and the history behind is simply mesmerizing. Love it. Congrats and I sure will be checking more of your work from now on. n||e


Hello Nate and thank you very much for listening and for your very nice comments! ❤️

I'm happy that you like my piece! If you're interested to listen to more recent pieces in a similar style may I suggest to start with the following two:





The Art of the Forgotten


Update (22.01.25) My piece finally has a new title (and a new cover): The Art of the Forgotten :) I need help naming my latest track. The current placeholder name is "Lost & Found" which I find a bit uninspired. Can you help me to come up with something more interesting? First a little...



vi-control.net




and the follow-up to it:





The Future That Never Was - Now an official demo for Tom Wolfe's Valere for Pigments!


Hello everyone! I've been away for several weeks while my main computer was being rebuilt after a major system crash from which there was simply no other way back! It left me in a very dark place and, honestly, recent world events did not help my mood... When my system crashed I was composing a...



vi-control.net




In general you can find my other pieces by checking this page regularly:





Member's Compositions & Mockups


Add your URL to a completed composition on your personal music website. Your composition will be reviewed by a community member.



vi-control.net




Thank you again for listening and for your kind support! And don't forget to add comments to other pieces. It's always appreciated!!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (May 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I don't have access to it; but I'm pretty sure that you are in for a wild treat! I'll see it when I can (for health-related concentration reasons, I can't cope with narrative fiction currently).


I don't have HBO either. Looks wild though! 

Sorry Bee about your health issues. Hope you feel better soon! Health is everything! 💜


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 24, 2022)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I don't have HBO either. Looks wild though!
> 
> Sorry Bee about your health issues. Hope you feel better soon! Health is everything! 💜


Thanks! Got to keep on truckin'!


----------

